# few motor questions



## irishff714 (Mar 16, 2015)

ok i didn't see a specific section for motor questions so i am posting it here in hopes that some one will be able to help me. i recently purchased a 15 hp johnson 1996 tiller short shaft. Got a good deal on the motor only had minor cosmetic issues. few scratches and needed a new cowl latch which i found for 12 bucks on eBay. but here is my question that is stumping me, i never thought to check the safety/kill switch/ dead mans switch on the tiller handle. i take it home and and put it on the noe and fire it up i go to pull it and nothing nada zero. So i choke it out and start trying to find the issue. I follow the wires from the switch and see that they are not connected to anything at all. So can anyone tell me where exactly these wires connect to? which one is the ground and which one connects to the box i guess? i searched the internet and can't find any pics or diagrams that show where they attach to. Also and this is kind of silly, the end of the tiller handle has a lil knob at the very end that unscrews to loosen or tighten??? can anyone tell what the hell this is for? lol no clue don't see what purpose it serves. and also how in the hell do i adjust the slow idle? thanks guys hope someone here can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

This guy has an impressive knowledge on OMC and has posted this imformation online. I rebuilt a motor with what I learned on his site. The information is about 1/4 down this linked page. There is a real good diagram also.  http://www.leeroysramblings.com/Johnson_troubleshooting.htm


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The little knob on mine will control how hard you have to turn the throttle.


----------

